# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) حصري :  حصريا اسهل حل لمشكل الإضاءة شاشة سوداء في المكالمات NEXUS 4

## Sma_Inka

السلام عليكم 
مؤخرا اشتريت من أحد الأصدقاء Nexus 4 مع شاشة أمامية مستبدلة.
كان مستشعر القرب لا يعمل، الشاشة تبقى سوداء أثناء إرسال / استقبال مكالمة.
لقد بحثت عن حل وتبين أنها مسألة شائعة جدا بعد استبدال الشاشة وكان الحل الوحيد وضع بعض الشريط الأزرق والرقيق جدا أو قطعة صغيرة من حامي الشاشة، بين الزجاج الأمامي وجهاز استشعار القرب.
حاولت ذلكعدة مرات ولكن من دون نجاح.
لذلك حاولت وضع قطعة المطاط الصغيرة التي تغطي ضوء ومستشعر القرب في الإتجاه المعاكس.
بحيث يغطي الثقب الكبير المستشعر الصغير و يغطي الثقب الصغير المستشعر الكبير ... 
 ويبدو أن مستشعر الضوء عاد  للعمل و  بشكل جيد كذلك. وقد جربت من طرف عدة اشخاص و تبث نجاحها 
. لذلك آمل أن يساعد هذا من يواجه نفس المشكلة بعد استبدال الشاشة .

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا جزيــــــــــــــــــلا اخي الكريــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## goodnname

شكرا جزيــــــــــــــــــلا
Thank you

----------

